# Products Not Found in the UK



## rabbithutch (Aug 27, 2015)

In the thread that I seem to have started about joining and posting in the UK Group, I learned that there are some products that are not available in the UK that are common place in the US.  I have no idea how much demand there is across the pond for these US products but it seems to me that we on this side of the pond should be able to aggregate items and ship 'em over if the demand is sufficient and costs not too great to ruin it.

So, I thought I'd ask the UK Group to consider this topic and see if there is agreement on items that might be of interest and how great the interest might be.  This is, of course, assuming that Amazon or others in the business are not filling the demand.  I'd be happy to investigate things on the western side if there is enough interest.

Anyone else old enough to remember CARE packages?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 27, 2015)

Halelluya!!!!! We have all been hinting at this for ages!!!

I know some import gear from the likes of AMAZEN but yes you are correct there is loads of stuff we cant get, simple things like Tel True temp gauges, jerky seasoning, rubs etc.etc etc. Amazon UK show all sorts of US stuff  but they are always " currently unavailable"

I'm a bit young for them (Born in 57) but my mum remembers them for $10 and up to 4 months delivery to Europe the "Cooperative for American Remittances to Europe or CARE package!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 27, 2015)

I have thought of this many times, seen something on Amazon or even EBay and thought, yes would like that, but then how do I get it here!

Might be a good business for someone!


----------



## jcollins (Aug 27, 2015)

I would definitely be willing to help the across the pond brethren in receiving items that is only available in the US.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 27, 2015)

I've just purchased a Maverick ET-733 from the US via Ebay as it worked out at about £30 ($45)cheaper. 

Most US eBay shippers use a system that means no HMRC charges are implemented when the item arrives in the UK. 


I'll check what it's called when home as I'm on my phone at present. 

It would be great to be able to get some of the US stuff over here in Blighty [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello hutch.  How is the weather back home??

Thanks for the offer of help!  I'm in guys!  BUT! and there always is one;  here is the rub ( pardon the pun ) import duties/laws.  And product ingredients.  Because of my ignorance I learned the HARD way the first time.  When my first "care package" arrived here it cost me an extra £120 ( $185 ) import tax! I travel back and forth as often as I can and you would be surprised at what I "smuggle" back packages marked "Birthday gifts"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   There are some items that can not be brought from one country to another; "legally".  In a rub for instance; is there a meat by-product in it?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If there is then you can not import it ( well NOT black and white but is an issue ).  IF there is a similar product here ( even though maybe better or worse ) you are not allowed to import it because the Government is protecting British business.  YEAH!  I don't know the legal wording.  For the Guys back in the U.S.:  I cannot import Lay's potato chips.  A company here makes something similar ( not as good in my opinion, BUT )  I CAN get Fritos!  I CAN get Ruffles; and the British companies are now producing their own version but I think it may now be too late.

ANYWAY!  Fantastic idea but I think it would be a nightmare for us to actually pull it off.

Just as a couple examples guys of the differences:  L&P Worcestershire Sauce ( wuss-ter-sure for you U.S. guys.  Heck! I didn't know how to pronounce it until I got here! ).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Well!  It is not the same here.  As it was invented here I have to assume this is the "Real Deal" and was changed a little for the U.S. palate.

BEEF!  In the U.S. we tend to "finish" our steers by feeding corn based feed ( for the British guys: that is a non-sweet version of corn on the cob.  Grown for animal food; mostly ).  The British seem to "finish" their beef on what I can only guess is a wheat based feed?  ANYWAY! The point is the beef tastes different on both sides.  IT'S A COW!  You would not think.  But it is different.

ENOUGH of my rambling.  IF someone can devise a plan to make this work; I AM IN!!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 27, 2015)

Weather is hot and steamy.  The highs have moderated a bit and are not exceeding 100° F for the last week or so.  The closer we get to September this year seems to be the trick, although many years we get triple digits in September, too.  Worrying a bit for the high school football players who have been doing 2-a-day practices and begin evening games tonight and tomorrow night.

As far as the idea to help you folks obtain things, I think we should give it some more thought although I'm certain that we are likely to run into things that are not feasible.  There MIGHT be others, however, that are feasible and we ought to give them a try.

I will have to rely on someone in the UK to take on the task of compiling a group wish list and someone else to take on the task of identifying things that are banned.  I remember the mad cow thing a few years back.  AWFUL.  If, we can identify a shopping list, I'll do my best to shop it here in the (former) colonies to find best prices and pull together a shipment or two.  Might be wise to set as simple a list as possible for the first go so as to acquire bits of the learning curve we might need.

Maybe the Leads can organise (how'd you like that) a poll or something and vet a list amongst you lot then pass it on over for me to give it a shot.

Cheers


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 27, 2015)

NO problem.  I am certainly not saying no.  Sounds like something we can darn sure try!  Yes I agree we should start small first.  Will see what we can do.  Thanks!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Aug 27, 2015)

I import Grilling planks from the US into the UK, and It is not easy or straight forward.   It is one thing sending in the odd small package and hoping it will get through.  But to do it on a commercial basis there is a lot to take into consideration,  For a start you will need a freight forwarder with contacts in both countries or one in each country to complete the paperwork unless you are going to do it yourself which I would not recommend. I had to sack my first freight company as they tried ripping me off.  Then there are the taxes, so you will have to pay import taxes (if due) and vat (a UK tax) to pay before you even get your hands on your shipment.  If your paperwork is not in order is will stay in a holding area until the paperwork is correct.  While it is being held you will be charged a daily rate for storage costs ( that might be £100/ pallet per day).  depending on how you import the goods, sea freight is the cheapest which is about £500/pallet or air freight which is about £850/pallet.  A cheaper way to import goods is to piggy back your goods in with a consignment that is en route, so you save on costs.The exchange rate is about 1.6. so for a cheap product in the US it will soon become expensive and non viable.  If you are not a business and do  not have a history of importing there is a good chance that your goods will be seized by customs for "additional inspection" this happened to me on my first consignment and my planks were held for 3 days at a rate of £120 per pallet per day, and there is nothing you can do about it.  Sorry for the doom & gloom but you need to be aware of the pitfalls. 

For products purchased through Ebay or Amazon is is done through the Global Shipping Programme, where the  duties and taxes are supposed to be a paid in the county of origin, and not at the UK end, therefore saving you money.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Smokewood, valuable information to consider, from someone who has been there and done it.


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 28, 2015)

You are, no doubt, correct, Smokewood.  You have been down that road.

I wasn't thinking about amounts of significant size, but I see the pitfalls if it should grow to such.

Meanwhile, if I can help anyone with one-off acquisitions, just PM me.


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2015)

Quantities I think would be a problem too. There may be a requirement for rubs but would there be enough for any one specific rub? etc.

To be honest, I have never found anything BBQ related that was available in the USA that I could not get hold of over here (excepting of course fresh food). Most things are available for International shipping either directly from the manufacturer or on Amazon or Ebay. Some UK importers do stock certain items (e.g. Maverick thermometers or Cookshack rubs/spices) but often it is just as quick (and usually cheaper) to have them shipped from the USA.

I think the problem is not that the items are not available here, but more that people are not familiar with what is available in the USA and so don't know what to go look for.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Tru Temp Therms for a UDS?


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2015)

I am not sure which one you are looking for - Is it one of these? 
There are also a number of UK companies that stock TruTemp equipment but are not necessarily retail so may not show them on their Web site. A quick call to one of them would probably let you know where you can buy one.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Wade,

No its not that type its one of these













subcat_bbqblack.jpg



__ kiska95
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2015)

Radwell International from Newcastle Under Lyme stock a good range of Tel-Tru dial thermometers in the UK. Look on their Web site as you may find that they have the exact model. Otherwise a call to them will probably let you know where you can buy it.

http://www.plccenter.co.uk/Brand/TEL TRU


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2015)

Otherwise other commercial manufacturers of bimetal thermometers will give you the quality and accuracy you need - maybe not the exact same printed background though. Dwyer-inst.co.uk also provide a large range that have an accuracy guaranteed to +/- 1% and are designed for industrial use.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Wade!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 31, 2015)

Kiska95, 

If you have any issues with Radwell sending anything out then just holler. They aren't that far from me so I can always pick stuff up and send it on.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheers me old mucker!!!


----------



## smokin phil (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow. You mean they go through EVERY package and box?  If it needs to be there on time, better start a few months early. Over here the x-ray 'em and run the dogs by, but that's about it. Sounds rough, but I'm also in on this side if anything can be done. Uphill battle though. Remind me not to wrap any presents headed for the UK.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 31, 2015)

I've ordered plenty from the USA over the years and it can be hit or miss whether customs charge the relevant taxes.

For anyone interested below is the link to the actual HMRC regulations. In my experience 9 times out of 10. If the sender fills in the customs form stating it's a gift and under £36 then the items will go through with no problems, duty or taxes applied.

https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/overview


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Morton Tender Quick, anybody know if it's available in the UK?


----------



## wade (Aug 31, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Morton Tender Quick, anybody know if it's available in the UK?


My first question would be why would you want to use it??

There are a couple of places that will ship from the USA. Here is one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Morton-Te...ST-DEAL-WOW-/310871534243?hash=item4861632aa3  The shipping is quite expensive though.

This one seems better - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0149JGDBW/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Seen a Recipe for Bolonga that requires it.


----------



## wade (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh yes - That's the native Australian sausage isn't it? Bila Bolonga


----------



## smokewood (Aug 31, 2015)

If its american rubs n stuff that you are after give Richard a bell at wwwbbqgourmet.co.uk

He is an American currently living in the UK and he imports rubs,bastes and other stuff.  he is a really good bloke.


----------

